# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  macosx σε PC

## akripo

Καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως κάποιος από εσάς έχει καταφέρει με επιτυχία να στήσει το macosx (tiger) σε pc και τις εντυπώσεις σας!

Έχω ένα φορητό με amd64 cpu και ati mobility vga, και θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Montechristos

Γίνεται να το βάλεις.
Εγώ το είχα δοκιμάσει στο desktop μου (fx-55, ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe, Nvidia 7300gt) και μου βρήκε τα πάντα.
Απλά κατέβασε την έκδοση για amd.
Ικανοποιητικό αρκετά.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρεις σε laptop.
Περισσότερα θα βρείς εδώ

----------


## akripo

Ευχαριστώ Montechristos
Θα το ψάξω και ελπίζω κάτι να κάνω..

----------


## pilgrim

> Γίνεται να το βάλεις.
> Εγώ το είχα δοκιμάσει στο desktop μου (fx-55, ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe, Nvidia 7300gt) και μου βρήκε τα πάντα.
> Απλά κατέβασε την έκδοση για amd.
> Ικανοποιητικό αρκετά.
> Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρεις σε laptop.
> Περισσότερα θα βρείς εδώ



Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου αξηγησεις την διαδικασια που εβαλες το tiger?προφανως εχεις καποια εκδοση για pc και οχι mac.Αν ειναι μπορω να την βρω και για intel?
Και αν ναι δωσε περισσοτερα στοιχεια.....
Αν τυχει και εχεις την εκδοση για intel ανεβασε την στον ftp μου

----------


## Montechristos

Ναι έχω και έκδοση για intel. Την οποία και έχω επίσης δοκιμάσει. Και μάλιστα σε intel, μπορώ να σου πω, είναι πιο σίγουρο ότι θα μπει.
Μπορείς να την βρεις στο dc στον 3990-File.Server.

Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να έχεις πάνω συνδεδεμένο μόνο τον δίσκο στον οποίο θέλεις να τα εγκαταστήσεις σαν master, και το dvd στην ίδια ταινία σαν slave.
Δεν θέλει τίποτα άλλο ιδιαίτερο.
Αν αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα pm ή να ψάξεις στο παραπάνω forum που έδωσα. Έχει πραγματικά πολλές πληροφορίες και λύσεις για πολλά

----------


## akripo

Το macosx 10.4.8 εγκαταστάθηκε με επιτυχία στο notebook μου ( acer aspire 1501 lmi, amd64) !

Usb, firewire, δούλεψαν αέσως και μερικές "χακιές" δούλεψαν όλα ( lan, wifi, ati driver ) με μόνο πρόβλημα η θερμοκρασία λόγο της έλειψης υποστοίριξης της powenow του Athlon64

----------


## Montechristos

Καλό και άγιο αλλά linux δεν είναι  ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Καλό και άγιο αλλά linux δεν είναι



Καλα αντε για φορματ τωρα εσυ και ασε μας εμας στην ησυχία μας...

----------


## pan-pan

> Το macosx 10.4.8 εγκαταστάθηκε με επιτυχία στο notebook μου ( acer aspire 1501 lmi, amd64) !
> 
> Usb, firewire, δούλεψαν αέσως και μερικές "χακιές" δούλεψαν όλα ( lan, wifi, ati driver ) με μόνο πρόβλημα η θερμοκρασία λόγο της έλειψης υποστοίριξης της powenow του Athlon64


Παντως δοκιμασε και την λεοπαρδαλη. εμενα μου παιζει μια χαρα!!

----------


## yippee

το δοκιμασα 
με φορμαρισμα και 2 παρτισιον ο σκληρουλης και προγραμμα επιλογης λειτουργικου στην εκκινηση του laptop  ::   ::  
εγκατασταση σε laptop intel celeron 2.4ghz 1.256 g μνημη παει πολυ καλα αλλα οταν ανοιξεις πολλα η το ζορισεις, γονατιζει και ζεσταινετε μετα παο λιγο ζητα το συστημα να το κλεισεις και να το ξανανοιξεις...το μονο μειον  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

καλησπέρα από to hackintosh το τελευταίο win pc που είχε μείνει υπέκυψε και αυτό kalyway 10.5.2 και πολύ σκάλισμα 
εδώ http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?

και voala 

Model Name:	Mac
Model Identifier:	System Product Name
Processor Speed:	3.4 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	1 MB
Memory:	4 GB
Bus Speed:	800 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	BOOT.EFI.V80
Serial Number:	CK157KMHK5B

----------


## socrates

Ωραίος.... οι δικαιολογίες όλο και μειώνονται ...
Μήπως να στήναμε ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι στον Σύλλογο;

----------


## PPZ

Ναι, οποσδιποτε.Με licence απο την APPLE καιολας....  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλά στήνουμε ένα miniMac αν το θέλει ο κόσμος... η ουσία είναι να υπάρχει μια πρώτη γνωριμία με το MacOS για όσους δεν το έχουν αγγίξει ποτέ στα χέρια τους. Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να πειραματιστεί σπίτι του... απλά μπορεί.

----------


## nmout

υπαρχει τιποτα στο dc?
με τι ονομα?

----------


## bedazzled

> υπαρχει τιποτα στο dc?
> με τι ονομα?


/me *ξερόβηχας*  :: 

Καλά, δεν σας κόβει λίγο να βρείτε «δωρεάν» αυτό που θέλετε, χωρίς να το γράψετε σε δημόσιο forum;  ::

----------


## Vigor

Τι κι αν κόβει λίγο, τι και καθόλου, το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## nmout

ρωτησα γιατι πειμενω σχεδον 3 μηνες την vivodi να ενεργοποιησει το adsl

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ftp://10.23.29.225 τραβα to kalyway αρχειο

----------


## blucky

Γι όσους θέλουν να μάθουν λεπτομέρειες... Αν και προσωπική μου γνώμη, το HW bundle αξίζει οσο και το SW της εταιρίας αυτής οπότε μαϊμουδιές δεν θα συνιστούσα...  ::  

Two distributions (pros and cons):
http://www.andrewgrant.org/2008/03/26/i ... lyway.html

Installation Guides/Kalyway DualBoot 10.5.2
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index ... oot_10.5.2

Hardware Compatibility List
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.2

----------


## stelios111

> Καλό και άγιο αλλά linux δεν είναι


λαικ

----------

